# I want one of these!!!!!!!!



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

A Fiaz goat. These guys are AWESOME!!! I want one soooooo bad!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

I wonder what they feed him. I love his spots and his long ears.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

It almost looks exactly like a jamunapari goat!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Could you imagine the hay bill? May as well have a horse, they eat as much and you can ride it.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Could you imagine the hay bill? May as well have a horse, they eat as much and you can ride it.


Lol that is a VERY valid point!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks exactely like a jamunapari goat! wonder if that another name for them--I WANT ONE TOO!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Quote<

Could you imagine the hay bill? May as well have a horse, they eat as much and you can ride it. 



Nah that guy is short I bet!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> Quote<
> 
> Could you imagine the hay bill? May as well have a horse, they eat as much and you can ride it.
> 
> Nah that guy is short I bet!!!!!


Haha who knows, might be tall enough to ride!!!!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

No kidding, wonder if you can teach them to neck rein?  And what's with the cool feathering on his butt? I'm loving that! 

Want.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

LJH said:


> No kidding, wonder if you can teach them to neck rein?  And what's with the cool feathering on his butt? I'm loving that!
> 
> Want.


It's their hair..... Lol I like it too!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm thinkin that guy is pretty short. I'm just going by the bucket and the shelf in the back.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> I'm thinkin that guy is pretty short. I'm just going by the bucket and the shelf in the back.


Lol he don't look so big to me either!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> Quote<
> 
> Could you imagine the hay bill? May as well have a horse, they eat as much and you can ride it.
> 
> Nah that guy is short I bet!!!!!


I was going to say the same thing :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats just scary IMO , lol.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Based on the 13 rows of brick in the wall there, at approximately 4" tall each and a bit for the mortar to hold it together, its around 60" tall...the wall that is


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I NEED one of those!! OMG beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Breaking news!!!! 

There's this girl in my 3rd period from India, I'm gunna ask her if she's seen a jamunapari goat!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG!!! What is that?! I want that!! I think my horse needs a "pony" friend (refer to the comments saying its like a horse)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like the spots, but I don't like the lack of balance it looks kind of mutated. Giant front and rear end with this little tiny barrel.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Whoa, that is a BIG goat!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Other countries have cool looking goats, all we have are regular ones!  But, I bet ours are healthier!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Other countries have cool looking goats, all we have are regular ones!  But, I bet ours are healthier!


I can agree with this!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know. The ones in other countries aren't as "spoiled" as ours are so they tend to be much more hardy.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet the other countries don't treat their goats as pets, either- ours may be spoiled, but I bet they live longer! Especially the
spoiled pets!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> I bet the other countries don't treat their goats as pets, either- ours may be spoiled, but I bet they live longer! Especially the
> spoiled pets!


Mine is spoiled!!! 
Freezes me to keep her warm!! Lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I believe that is a kamori goat http://www.goatworld.com/breeds/kamori.shtml


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

keren said:


> I believe that is a kamori goat http://www.goatworld.com/breeds/kamori.shtml


I would have to agree with keren!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would expect more milk from a breed that size. The website says only 1.5 liters as an average. Maybe with better feed it might raise a little but its still disappointing.


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, but I love those spots!


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Kind of gives a new definition to "goat roping" if you get the neck reinging down pat!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

crocee said:


> I would expect more milk from a breed that size. The website says only 1.5 liters as an average. Maybe with better feed it might raise a little but its still disappointing.


How much dies the average dairy give? (Sorry I raise only Boer)


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like a small horse. Or a cow!  cool.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

MollyLue9 said:


> Looks like a small horse. Or a cow!  cool.


Looks like the cow you'll be getting(;


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Goatgirl, my lamancha gives 1.25 gallons/day. That's 3.7 liters. I'm sure others have higher producers.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

crocee, you have to remember they are not a developed breed. being in a third world country they havent had the selective breeding that our conventional breeds have had, to develop those good milk yields. they also have poor udder conformation in general, pendulous divided udders many with bulbous/bottle teats, again because that selective breeding hasnt been done.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I immediately had to look up more images of these goats. Crazy! Look at those ears!!!









This was a kamori.

















And these were Faiz goats. How did I not know these existed?! Wow.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

keren said:


> &#8230;they havent had the selective breeding that our conventional breeds have had, to develop those good milk yields. .


Perhaps it's used as a work goat rather than a milker. You could pack a lot on an animal that size.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

As stubborn and determined as a goat is in general you better be ready for a wrestling match at feed time with this guy! My little Nigerians are bad enough!!!


----------



## BiGully Farm (Aug 23, 2012)

pmckracken said:


> As stubborn and determined as a goat is in general you better be ready for a wrestling match at feed time with this guy! My little Nigerians are bad enough!!!


You are so right. My Nigerains are like a stampede!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i believe they are multi purpose - milk, meat, work


----------

